# My first garage.



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

So we bought a typical danish brick house from 1976 in June of 2017 with take over 1. of november 2017. The house was in original condition so we wanted to do a complete make over inside and out apart from the roof and we did that over the winter and spring and moved in at easter 2018.

Together with the house was a carport / shed at 5 meters wide and 8 meters long, with an 11 meters driveway looking like this:


















On the side to our neighbor there is an 8 meter brick wall that we decided to keep and build the new garage around it. 
We did a garden make over i late summer 2018 too and at that time i got water, network and power dug over to the garage from the house. And cleared the trees in the driveway.










So next was demolition of the carport.










And get the concrete floor removed because the new garage will be isolated and with heat. So also isolated concrete floor.


































A lot of concrete flooring removed :doublesho

Time to dig out for the new garage and a separate room for garden utensils:thumb:
So as i mentioned its going to be and isolated building with heat. Its outer measures of 10,5 meters long and 6 meter wide. There is special hight legislation here in Denmark when the building is in the divide directly to the neighbor. So got permission from the county too build it a max hight at 3 meters.


















At the end of that weekend we had both a skip of concrete and earth:doublesho


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Next up was doing the foundation:


































And making water drain in the floor.










Then doing isolation ready for the concrete floor.


























So just before Christmas 2018 we were ready for concrete. But the it did not go as planed so no more work in 2018.

So 2019 started with casting the concrete floor and the when it was dry time get going.










The floor was done a thursday morning and saturday we got under way with building.


























So the floor still needs grinding, which will be done next week and i am thinking of doing an epoxy coating on it but that will be later as its needs to be completely dry before that. So maybe a summer job


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

So the frame of the building is up and then the roof is next.





































Then it was time for the danish tradition topping-out ceremony 
Its where builders, neighbors and family get together for a beer and bbq.



















So next was a thin layer of weather protection. Its a cardboard like material.



















And the inside. This is the garage.



















Now with side doors.










And a little drywall.










So now it was time for the plumber and electrician to do some of there job.










We closed the gate hole with boards until the port will be here. I ordered a Hörmann port and a door so it will be the same look. The port will be 3,2 meter wide and 2,1 meter high. It will be here in 4 to 6 weeks time. So we also decided to insulate the port hole temporary as we have to plaster and paint the drywall later. 
Time for an extra layer of insulation before the drywall.










The facade panels is on backorder for now so we did some of the drywall instead.



















More to come


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, that’s a garage and a half  

Looking really nice - looking forward to further updates :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

That's huge mate, quite literally.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

Guess I am lucky that my girlfriend is very supported of the idea but she got a huge kitchen when we did the house last year lol.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Update on the progress.

The floor was finally grinned and is looking good. And the drywall was done.



















After the drywall then on to plaster and paint. I don't have pic's of the garage only the garden room but almost painted and with the ceiling done. One coat of paint is left to do.










We have heat on in both the room and garage so the paint can dry and it was needed to dry out the ceiling plates before they was mounted. The power is not turned on in the building, that is coming. And we still need the light panel's to be installed. They are also on back order. I need to get hold of the electrician for an update on the light's. 
The heatpump also need's to be installed.

But the facade plates are fortunately supplied and mounted on the end wall, the rest will go up next week.










Because there has been heat on in the building, the floor is actually reasonably dry and i am thinking of painting the floor in a couple of weeks, before the interior is ordered, delivered and installed.

The Hörmann port and door will be here in two weeks time so that will be exciting.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

So a small update:

The rest of the facade boards are up and the metal cover at the top of both ends of the building.




























And the Panasonic heatpump is installed:thumb:



















The pipes for the heatpump goes in the room for garden utensils :thumb:



















The only thing is that a ventilator is needed to move heat from the garage to the small room. This will be placed just under the roof, and we did an air vent at floor level to.

And we need to do the last dry wall after the Hörmann port and door are installed. Its the dry wall around the door we need to do.

But the rest of the walls are painted. So it looks like this:



















Its going to be a big day tomorrow, monday as the port and door from Hörmann will be fitted :thumb:

And the electrician and i just tested the LED panels that's is going to be installed. Its 60x60 cm panels 42w with full color spectrum up to 6500k and dimmable. We are doing 4 in the garage and when we did the test my girlfriend also wanted those panels in the small room so i ordered 2 more 
I am still thinking of getting some spot lights to but the electrician is sure that the LED panels will be more then enough. Also tomorrow the LED panels in the garage will go up after the port is fitted. Then we can place them right.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking great - coming on well now the claddings up :thumb:


----------



## JP83 (Mar 6, 2019)

This looks awesome! I'd have gone wider though.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

*Update*

Update at last :thumb:

The port and door to the driveway was fitted. I am very happy with the result.



















I still need to lay the last 2 meters of the driveway so the car can get into the garage. That will come later.

And the light LED panels is up. They are so good :thumb: 4 panels in the garage and 2 in the other room. They come with a remote to control the color and brightness.










The it was time to tackle the floor. First of it needed a good cleaning with a strong degreaser and then rinsed thoroughly. I let the floor dry completely before I began to paint it. 
The paint I used is actually not epoxy but a coating based on polyurethane. Its designed to be used on industri, warehousing and truckgarage concrete floors. Totally a professional floor coating but I used to work at the factory where its made so I know how to do that. 
To bad I don't have any pics of the finished floor.

We also did hook the drain up to the existing one, both rain and sink / floor drain inside. Had to dig a ridge across the lawn to the house.

Next to the interior. I have never been a fan of the typical garage metal cabinet´s. So I chose to do the cabinets and drawers from Ikea. There is so many more options on how to design it. So that is what is going at the moment.




























Now we are at the part I have been waiting for the hole time. Getting all my detailing gear and tools set up :thumb:


----------



## markyboy1510 (Jul 6, 2018)

Looking forward to more pics showing the final result


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Well its going slow at the moment. 
I've done the driveway so maybe now the car can get in...
The drawers are in the cabinets and countertop is on too. All the cables and electric are almost done. And speakers are setup. 
I am doing the tall cabinets organization, this is the second time trying to get it right  
I think it will take some time as I had a new idea and now the cabinets under the zink is bigger, that is the great thing with Ikea :thumb:, its no problem to change design on the fly.
And I hope the plumber can do his job sometime next week. I´ll get the stainless countertop with zink this weekend :thumb:
My brother in law is doing the stainless top. And i got stainless shelfs too but i need to plan the setup with the pressure washer and water filter before I mount anything to the wall. 
Pic´s will hopeful come this weekend.


----------



## optikon (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow.

Resoultion on few pictures is so big that you can see a Sweden 

What is the price of that 2008 in Denmark ? I know that you have taxes on the new car. But big ones ...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks great that! Very jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

looking amazing


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks a really nice set up!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

optikon said:


> Wow.
> 
> Resoultion on few pictures is so big that you can see a Sweden
> 
> What is the price of that 2008 in Denmark ? I know that you have taxes on the new car. But big ones ...


It cost about £35.000 or 300.000Dkk for the garage but i love it 

Yes i know about the pics...


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Finally an update. Sorry for the long wait.

The garage is almost done. The only part that is not done is the air system I want but it has not been easy to get hold of it for some reason. I planed for alu pipes like the Obsessed Garage style but not from Prevost but another brand. I still hope it can be done at a later date.

So here are pics of the finished garage.

This is one side.



















The other side.



















Then the back wall.










An a look of my cabinets.

Left side. The detailing side ;-)










Right side. Battery chargers and workshop chemicals plus more detailing gear. And my polishers ;-).










Most of the drawers are tools and the cardboard boxes on the pics is kaizen foam for the drawers.

So wenn i am not detailing i am cutting the foam :-D

And i need to get my garage art work up on the walls.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

Looks utterly amazing. I am insanely jealous...

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## San21 (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow that’s one impressive garage. Well done I bet you are pleased


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Fantastic!!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Next level stunning.......!


----------



## rachael101 (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I always think I have a lovely garage until I come on this website :lol:

Great work though, it looks amazing!


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Just read over the whole thread, what a fantastic result!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

So finally an update here.

As I said last I was looking to get an air hose / pipe setup but I had trouble getting the system we got at work. The dealer would not let me buy it from them as its only fore industrial use. 
So what to do...

And as I said Prevost was out of the question, so here it is: 




















I had to source the Prevost in Germany as it is also not available in Denmark to private buyers. So the shipping cost of the 4 meter pipes was insane from Germany to Denmark and I only live an hours drive from the border... So another setback. But fortunately I found a way around the shipping problem, I found a Shipping company with a warehouse close to the Danish border in Germany. So i had my orders delivered there and then picked them up there for a very small payment opposite to the shipping cost to Denmark. Shipping on my orders was free inside Germany but to Denmark it was €399 or 361 pounds...










And a funny thing all the deliveries was direct from the Prevost factory in France:lol:










40 meters of pipe on a trailer :thumb:

I choose to use the 3/4 inch or 20mm pipe system as it is big enough for my consumption which persist of using a Tornador Z20RS Black , a Tornador Z14RS and fill tires, no more than that.



















It is very easy to gather the Prevost system, You only need a few tools like:










And a pipecutter.

The torque wrench is a very good tool when You do the tighten, even though it is only 15 newton meters at each joint, it is more then You think.

The start:




























I have chosen to put my compresses in the garden tool room and not in the garage itself as it is an old school compressor that is loud, the silent type was not that available when I got it.



















This is in the garden tool room:










And I made a soundproofing box for the compressor, and it works great.



















Even though it is in heated rooms there is a lot of condensation in the compressor so I chose to have both a cyclone water separator and a double submicronic filter. This helps so much on the air quality :thumb:










When you make a system, the best thing to do is to make a ring so you do not get so much pressure loss in the pipes, but to do that I had to cross over the garage door. Luckily we had a pipe bender at work so I could bend the pipes as the pre bent pipes from Prevost would not fit.




























It took some trying 










I have 8 outlets in the garage and if need be I can make one in the garden tool room.

Work in full swing.










A wall holder for my hoses.










And spiral hose for the workbench.










That is the Prevost system, its very easy to do and is amazing. So glad I did it

I have also done a Hörmann storm strip on the garage door, I found as it really raining here it gets under the door. And we get more of those heavy rain every year.










That is it for now guys. But I have more plans for the future


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very good and certainly dedication. :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Amazing dude, very OG spec. If you want to do a similar custom install pressure weather system let me know as I've done it and can help you find all the bits you need 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

What an amazing job you've done there, fair play - wish I had a garage like that! :thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

That's a fantastic set up you have :thumb:

Mark


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. 
I am also pleased with the garage 



Eturty said:


> Amazing dude, very OG spec. If you want to do a similar custom install pressure weather system let me know as I've done it and can help you find all the bits you need
> 
> For now I am pleased with my set up. Thanks.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

An small update to my setup. My old Nilfisk presurre washer is dead so it is replaced by a Kränzle HD 10/122. Much better machine. I have it set at around 100 bar and its much more power then my old Nilfisk C125.
Then i also got a Big Boi Mini + blower with 9 meter hose. Looking forward to try it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - enjoy all your new toys now  :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks great dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Another small update.










Got Quick lifts as i dont have the height fore a scissor lift.










The wood they are standing on is now painted grey so its not standing out that much.










And i got some roof bars for the Skoda.










And just needed a place to store them.










Thanks fore the kind words guys. Thise days its only small updates thats comming after our little princess showed up in december










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

only thing worse than kids is dogs!!! Enjoy parenthood:thumb:

interested to hear your thoughts on quickjacks - and the effort in lifting / using them


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

grunty-motor said:


> only thing worse than kids is dogs!!! Enjoy parenthood:thumb:
> 
> interested to hear your thoughts on quickjacks - and the effort in lifting / using them


Thanks, yes she takes alot of my time but that smile is totally worth it 🥰.

It takes a little time to get the Quickjacks setup but then it's a breeze to use them. I am looking forward to try and lift a small car on them. We got a new Kia Picanto as car number two a couple of weeks a go, so there is my change to lift a small car, probably from the side as the rails are to long To fit between the wheels. 

Got winter wheels on the Skoda last weekend. 


























I am working on a trolly for the Quckjack hydraulic pump. More on that when it's finished. And I got my axelstands wall mounted, as You can see on the first pic.


----------

